# Software > OpenWrt >  2x Routerstation openwrt AWMN βήμα βήμα

## erasmospunk

Σαν επέκταση του έξοχου tutorial του romias routerstation pro openwrt AWMN βήμα βήμα και την συμβουλή του acoul στο 2 routerstation σε κόμβο AWMN, παρουσιάζω πως σύνδεσα 2 routerstation με το OpenWRT (10.03.1-RC5, r26931) στον κόμβο Erasma #8029.

Παρακάτω φαίνεται η δικτυακή τοπολογία του κόμβου (έχει παραληφθεί έναν ανενεργό bb-link και το AP)
topology.jpg

*Βήμα 1*
Για κάθε router ακολούθησα το tutorial routerstation pro openwrt AWMN βήμα βήμα, έστησα τo BGP με τα δικά του bb-links και την σύνδεση με τον άλλο router.

Έτσι π.χ. για τον router1 το bgpd.conf έχει εγγραφές μόνο για τα 2 links που έχει το μηχάνημα (τους neighbors 10.38.126.102 και 10.25.177.109) και μια εγγραφή για τον router2 (10.38.126.114)

bgpd.conf του router1:


```
!Erasma router2
 neighbor 10.38.126.114 remote-as 8029
 neighbor 10.38.126.114 peer-group awmn
 neighbor 10.38.126.114 description erasma_router2
!commando #7578
 neighbor 10.38.126.102 remote-as 7578
 neighbor 10.38.126.102 peer-group awmn
 neighbor 10.38.126.102 description sv1gsd
!Styx #6561
 neighbor 10.25.177.109 remote-as 6561
 neighbor 10.25.177.109 peer-group awmn
 neighbor 10.25.177.109 description jollyroger
```


Αντίστοιχα έκανα το ίδιο με τον router2


```
!Erasma router1
 neighbor 10.38.126.113 remote-as 8029
 neighbor 10.38.126.113 peer-group awmn
 neighbor 10.38.126.113 description erasma_router1
!sv1gsd #18569
 neighbor 10.15.152.233 remote-as 18569
 neighbor 10.15.152.233 peer-group awmn
 neighbor 10.15.152.233 description sv1gsd
!jollyRoger #9158
 neighbor 10.38.126.110 remote-as 9158
 neighbor 10.38.126.110 peer-group awmn
 neighbor 10.38.126.110 description jollyroger
```

*Βήμα 2*
Στο web interface των routers πήγα στην καρτέλα "Network->Static Routes" και έβαλα routes για να βλέπει ο ένας router τα subnet των bb-links που έχει ο άλλος router.

Για παράδειγμα ο router2 έχει ένα bb-link με ip 10.38.126.109/30, για να ξέρει ο router1 πως να πάει στο subnet 10.38.126.108/30 (άρα και στον απέναντι) πρέπει να μπει static route στον router1 με gw τον router2, όπως φαίνεται στο screenshot:
router1_static_routes.jpg

Αντίστοιχα ο router2 θα έχει τα παρακάτω routes
router2_static_routes.jpg

Σε αυτό το σημείο όποιον από τους δύο routers και να βάλω σαν gw στο δίκτυό μου θα έχω AWMN. Σε περίπτωση που χαλάσει ένα από τα δύο routers δεν θα παρασύρει όλον τον κόμβο γιατί υπάρχει το switch στην ταράτσα.

Ευχαριστώ την κοινότητα για την βοήθεια και ελπίζω αυτό το μικρό tutorial να βοηθήσει και άλλους.

----------


## radio 623

Thanx! Πολύ χρήσιμο.

----------


## christopher

Ερώτηση:
Οι eth0 και από τους δύο router πέφτουν πάνω στο switch. Σε τι χρησιμεύει και η απευθείας σύνδεση των router μέσω των αντίστοιχων eth1 ;

----------


## erasmospunk

> Ερώτηση:
> Οι eth0 και από τους δύο router πέφτουν πάνω στο switch. Σε τι χρησιμεύει και η απευθείας σύνδεση των router μέσω των αντίστοιχων eth1 ;


Καλή ερώτηση. Πρακτικά θα μπορούσε να παραληφθεί, γιατί η ίδια κίνηση μπορεί να περάσει μέσα από το switch.

Οι λόγοι που μπορεί να σκεφτώ είναι:
- Διαχωρισμός της κίνησης του AWMN από το "σπιτικό" δίκτυο /26 που μπορεί να μπει ξεχωριστό firewall rule για το τι μπαινοβγαίνει από το subnet σου.
- Δυνατότητα να φύγει τελείως το switch

----------


## Nikiforos

Ευχαριστούμε! πολύ χρήσιμο μπορεί να μου χρειαστεί κάποια στιγμή!

----------


## romias

Πολύ χρήσιμο και κατανοητό,όπως πρέπει για αρχάριους.
Δίνει κατεύθυνση και για διασύνδεση rspro με rbxx.
Ευχαριστώ,άλλο ένα κομματάκι στο παζλ.

----------


## trendy

> Καλή ερώτηση. Πρακτικά θα μπορούσε να παραληφθεί, γιατί η ίδια κίνηση μπορεί να περάσει μέσα από το switch.
> 
> Οι λόγοι που μπορεί να σκεφτώ είναι:
> - Διαχωρισμός της κίνησης του AWMN από το "σπιτικό" δίκτυο /26 που μπορεί να μπει ξεχωριστό firewall rule για το τι μπαινοβγαίνει από το subnet σου.
> - Δυνατότητα να φύγει τελείως το switch


 Αν χρησιμοποιείς 2 links για να επικοινωνούν τα rspro μεταξύ τους θα πρέπει να βάλεις και κάποιο πρωτόκολλο δυναμικής δρομολόγησης, όπως ospf για να καθορίζει από πού θα περνάει η κίνηση και να την προσαρμόζει ανάλογα.

----------

